# Black GSDs?



## sprezzatura (8 mo ago)

Hello everyone! Last March we adopted a three month old puppy that we thought was a black lab mix.... the vet told us they thought he is predominately a GSD with some lab and now that he’s gotten older (he’s about 1 1/2 now) we can definitely see it! We absolutely love our “sheprador” - his name is Kataf, after a character in the old Cecil B de Mille Ten Commandments movie. He’s very strong willed and independent, but also very intelligent and incredibly kind and devoted.

I’m just curious about all black German Shepherds - I never knew before we got Kataf that they could be all black - I only knew about the tan and black variety. I wondered if people could share some pictures of their all black GSDs!


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Hes adorable, love his name!

I personally don't have a black GSD but there are quite a few members here who have absolutely gorgeous black GSDs that im sure will share, my favorites are Rolf and Mannix, lol


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Here's Jupiter.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

The blacks seem to be popular these days and yes they are beautiful.


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

Sonny


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

On watch with her buddy...


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Eska:



















She looks an awful lot like her grandsire, Nero:


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Jaz is 22 months now and Reacher just turned 18 weeks.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Cion Aus Dem Tal








Ansell von den Kroneninsel


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It would be fun to run the Embark breed test on him. The "breed + health" test from Embark is actually a great deal when it goes on sale, as you also get back results for a couple of genes most people would want to test for at some point anyway (DM and MDR1).


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

drparker151 said:


> Jaz is 22 months now and Reacher just turned 18 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 586987


Lots of good looking blacks on this thread. 
Reacher's going to be a looker


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Zeppelin


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Lots of good looking blacks on this thread.
> Reacher's going to be a looker


Agreed I love the blacks. They were laying with legs next to each other, his are already much thicker and beefer. Could not get a pic because as soon as I move he's up to see what adventure we are doing next.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I also suggest the Embark test. I love all black shepherds.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

A well-muscled all-black dog with a shiny coat is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Here is my fat head at 5 years old and his beloved blue donut / jaw exerciser.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome!
Here’s Rolf


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Hellish said:


> Here is my fat head at 5 years old and his beloved blue donut / jaw exerciser.
> View attachment 587005


Is that a Kong? I’m looking for a new chew toy.


----------



## Sabre's Mom (Jul 27, 2018)

Sabre


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

Luna female 1 year old, she gets told by strangers every week how beautiful she is 😂


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Emilia C said:


> Luna female 1 year old, she gets told by strangers every week how beautiful she is 😂


They sure are head-turners, aren’t they?
Every time I take Rolf out, someone will say, “He’s beautiful.” Every time.


----------



## Anabelle McMann (Jul 26, 2021)

Molly (yes, she's full bred


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

All these black labs sure are beautiful .....do they get along with real German Shepherds?


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

WNGD said:


> All these black labs sure are beautiful .....do they get along with real German Shepherds?


 Mine like to play with a neighbors golden and another neighbors border collie. She did not like the reactive GSD in harness pulling its owner down the street. When he started barking at her she could not resist yelling back "What you say to me?"


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

WNGD said:


> All these black labs sure are beautiful .....do they get along with real German Shepherds?


They do.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

WNGD said:


> All these black labs sure are beautiful .....do they get along with real German Shepherds?


C'mon, my dog is clearly a Norwegian Wolf (or so said an individual who struck up a conversation with me awhile back...)! 

PS: The Norwegian Wolf is extinct and not black, but that's the ONLY DIFFERENCES LOL!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

tim_s_adams said:


> C'mon, my dog is clearly a Norwegian Wolf (or so said an individual who struck up a conversation with me awhile back...)!
> 
> PS: The Norwegian Wolf is extinct and not black, but that's the ONLY DIFFERENCES LOL!


Your dog is a Finnish wolf.
The wolves roam the border of Norway and Sweden today are really Finnish. The Norwegian wolf that lived in that area actually died out in the 1970s, along with fringe jackets, high platforms, and psychedelic clothing.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

LuvShepherds said:


> Is that a Kong? I’m looking for a new chew toy.


It is the Petstages ORKA tire. I find them at Ross and TJMaxx for like $8 each or on Amazon for a bit more. Great for tug, toss, ramming into people and just holding it while compressing lengthwise repeatedly... He and the corgi do not get soft toys. I have found this shape survives well and the Petstages dogwood composite chew stick variants do too. 
He leaves the tires out in the elements and after a few months of 115+ degree days I have to toss them because they start to break down some and crack.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

WNGD said:


> All these black labs sure are beautiful .....do they get along with real German Shepherds?


Yes! (cue cute picture...)


----------



## bchevs (Oct 15, 2020)

Here is Miss Nova at a little over a year old. I love seeing so many black GSDs, I swear everytime I walk her I have people asking about her breed and they are shocked to find out she's all GSD - apparently black GSDs are very rare 😂 I may have to start directing to this thread haha!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Foreground : Auntie Lana, the reason I got Rolf 💕 
That’s Rolf at the back.


----------



## Gsd×2 (Dec 26, 2021)

sprezzatura said:


> Hello everyone! Last March we adopted a three month old puppy that we thought was a black lab mix.... the vet told us they thought he is predominately a GSD with some lab and now that he’s gotten older (he’s about 1 1/2 now) we can definitely see it! We absolutely love our “sheprador” - his name is Kataf, after a character in the old Cecil B de Mille Ten Commandments movie. He’s very strong willed and independent, but also very intelligent and incredibly kind and devoted.
> 
> I’m just curious about all black German Shepherds - I never knew before we got Kataf that they could be all black - I only knew about the tan and black variety. I wondered if people could share some pictures of their all black GSDs!
> 
> ...


----------



## KiwiGSD1 (Sep 15, 2020)

sprezzatura said:


> Hello everyone! Last March we adopted a three month old puppy that we thought was a black lab mix.... the vet told us they thought he is predominately a GSD with some lab and now that he’s gotten older (he’s about 1 1/2 now) we can definitely see it! We absolutely love our “sheprador” - his name is Kataf, after a character in the old Cecil B de Mille Ten Commandments movie. He’s very strong willed and independent, but also very intelligent and incredibly kind and devoted.
> 
> I’m just curious about all black German Shepherds - I never knew before we got Kataf that they could be all black - I only knew about the tan and black variety. I wondered if people could share some pictures of their all black GSDs!
> 
> ...










This is Karma


----------



## KiwiGSD1 (Sep 15, 2020)

sprezzatura said:


> Hello everyone! Last March we adopted a three month old puppy that we thought was a black lab mix.... the vet told us they thought he is predominately a GSD with some lab and now that he’s gotten older (he’s about 1 1/2 now) we can definitely see it! We absolutely love our “sheprador” - his name is Kataf, after a character in the old Cecil B de Mille Ten Commandments movie. He’s very strong willed and independent, but also very intelligent and incredibly kind and devoted.
> 
> I’m just curious about all black German Shepherds - I never knew before we got Kataf that they could be all black - I only knew about the tan and black variety. I wondered if people could share some pictures of their all black GSDs!
> 
> ...































6 month old, Cyko, Andre vom Schattendal(Nemo) r.i.p., Pooka 2 years old, Karma 7 years old


----------



## SHEPARDMOM225 (8 mo ago)

sprezzatura said:


> Hello everyone! Last March we adopted a three month old puppy that we thought was a black lab mix.... the vet told us they thought he is predominately a GSD with some lab and now that he’s gotten older (he’s about 1 1/2 now) we can definitely see it! We absolutely love our “sheprador” - his name is Kataf, after a character in the old Cecil B de Mille Ten Commandments movie. He’s very strong willed and independent, but also very intelligent and incredibly kind and devoted.
> 
> I’m just curious about all black German Shepherds - I never knew before we got Kataf that they could be all black - I only knew about the tan and black variety. I wondered if people could share some pictures of their all black GSDs!
> 
> ...


----------



## SHEPARDMOM225 (8 mo ago)




----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)




----------

